# dog swimming pool herts/beds



## rheasmum

Hello everyone,
does anyone know if their are any larger dog swimming pools in herts/beds that we could take our 3 large dogs to ? I have checked online and have only found smaller hydro pools in vets


----------



## smokeybear

I have just checked NARCH for you and there do not appear to be any NARCH registered hydrotherapists or centres in either of these counties!

Search Results // Registered Canine Hydrotherapists and Hydrotherapy Centres

Have you tried Equine Swimming Pools?

They are larger but the only drawback is that they are not usually heated.


----------



## rheasmum

No I have not but that is a great idea, thankyou  i wonder how much they my cost :biggrin:


----------



## valclulow

Hi,
I have used a very good hydrotherapy pool in Essex which is registered with The Canine Hydrotherapy Association (CHA),I will put the link for Hainault Hydrptherapy Centre in Essex and you will find a link/details for the association who should have someone in your area. Good Luck!
Hainault Canine Hydrotherapy Centre - Hydrotherapy for Dogs, Essex


----------



## Jessow

Doggypaddle

Not sure if this is close but was amazed it exsists looks brill wish i was nearer to it!


----------

